# I am a new guy here.  Just a little info about me



## Jamesed (Sep 16, 2020)

Born and raised in Idaho.  Joined the Army at 18 and became a Small Arms Repairman, (45B20)  *How did I wind up as a Helicopter weapons systems repairman (UH1C  gun ships) in viet Nam is beyond me. (117 Avn Co.)  *

Left the army when my time was up.  Went to college  and on freshman registration went over to the ROTC table to give the Officers a ration of Shit.  Found out they (Officers) had more tricks up their sleeves. *(Free money)  *I was on the GI bill but when the ROTC Scolarship came through it was full books room, meals, tuition and $50.00 A MONTH!!  Couldn't pass that up.  *Then I found the hook in the bait.  4 more years. *Spent my time in Europe as a Military Intelligence officer, Yippy skippy woopte do. Well that is it except for 14 years army reserve.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome James 
How old are you now?


----------



## Linda (Sep 16, 2020)

Glad to see you joined us James.  My husband lived around Moscow and Nampa for a couple winters when he was a little boy.  He loved it up there.  I have relatives in Boise and Garden Valley.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi James, nice to meet you


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi James..welcome from London


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome New Guy!


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome...6 years in Army playing around with tanks and heavy equipment.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from Toronto, Jamesed!


----------



## twinkles (Sep 17, 2020)

welcome jamesed


----------



## old medic (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome and THANK YOU....


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome James,  from Houston


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from northern Colorado. First an enlistee, than a Military Intelligence Officer..........now that sounds really neat!


----------



## Jamesed (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your kind words.  I would like you to know that I don't know how to respond to the people who thank me for my service.  I feel that it is I who should *thank them*.  Through their TAX DOLLARS they made it possible for a farm kid from IDAHO to travel the world, meet all kinds of interesting people see all kinds of sights that are of cultural importance that most people don't know about.  _I even had to inform a Catholic Priest that the oldest continuously occupied church in all of Christendom is in Trier Germany._ (Originally built by the emperor Constantine as a palace for his mother in 325 AD.) It is called "Die Alte Kirche" Right next door is a Gothic Cathdrial and then a stones throw away from there is protestant church which is housed in the Roman Basilica Constructed in between 313 to 326 ad when Trier was the new Rome before Constantine moved the Roman Capital to Constantinople.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome home brother.   
And.......


----------



## Gaer (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi!  like your humor!  Welcome!
Idaho holds some of the nicest people I've ever met!
They should have more gas stations on those long highway treks though!


----------



## Jamesed (Sep 18, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Welcome James
> How old are you now?
> View attachment 122955


75 (76 Early October)


----------



## Keesha (Sep 18, 2020)

Jamesed said:


> 75 (76 Early October)


Thank you. Well we will need to wish you happy birthday soon


----------



## Nathan (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forums Jamesed.



Jamesed said:


> Joined the Army at 18 and became a Small Arms Repairman, (45B20)  *How did I wind up as a Helicopter weapons systems repairman (UH1C  gun ships) in viet Nam is beyond me. (117 Avn Co.)  *


At Cam Ranh Bay where I arrived in-country, they sorted  and assigned us out to units seemingly irregardless of MOS, but based on manpower needs.   However, I did work in my MOS(61C20) as a marine diesel engineer, but some of my AIT buddies went out to MP units.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome aboard. We have quite a few veterans on this forum.
I was active duty Navy for 31 years. Went in when I was 17.
Spent quite a bit of time with the Army on Okinawa and in Korea.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 19, 2020)

Welcome from Oregon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi James!


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 20, 2020)

Jamesed said:


> Born and raised in Idaho.  Joined the Army at 18 and became a Small Arms Repairman, (45B20)  *How did I wind up as a Helicopter weapons systems repairman (UH1C  gun ships) in viet Nam is beyond me. (117 Avn Co.)  *
> 
> Left the army when my time was up.  Went to college  and on freshman registration went over to the ROTC table to give the Officers a ration of Shit.  Found out they (Officers) had more tricks up their sleeves. *(Free money)  *I was on the GI bill but when the ROTC Scolarship came through it was full books room, meals, tuition and $50.00 A MONTH!!  Couldn't pass that up.  *Then I found the hook in the bait.  4 more years. *Spent my time in Europe as a Military Intelligence officer, Yippy skippy woopte do. Well that is it except for 14 years army reserve.



There was apparently a lot of shifting MOSs in the 60s.  Also seem to recall the promise that if you and a buddy signed-up for the 3-year gig, the pair of you would stay together for the duration.   

I was headed for Sam Houston for training as a medic when they changed plans and it was welcome to Ft. Campbell with the 101st as a grunt rifleman (11B10).  When released to the National Guard, they stuck me in the heavy mortar platoon (4.2") for the duration.  Go figure.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 21, 2020)

Welcome! Jim, I’m Pat from upstate NY


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi from NJ.  USAF 1st Lt. Nurse, Korean War vet.  Good to meet you.


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Sep 22, 2020)

Welcome, and Thank you for your service!!


----------

